# Carmarthen Snapper 200km



## Banjo (14 Apr 2016)

7TH May Starts near Llanelli .
Anyone one else doing it? I hope to be there, have ridden it 4 times in the past.

Great route flat first and last 30kms undulating middle bit takes in rural Carmarthenshire roads.
mostly on quiet roads with both coastal and rural scenery to enjoy.

The Ferryside Cabin , West End Café and Emlyn Arms for refuelling.

This is a good first 200 for someone stepping up from doing 100km rides.

Close to the M4, free parking in and around the cycle club.
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-810/


----------

